# Gazidis: la lettera ai tifosi del Milan



## admin (23 Luglio 2020)

Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri

Eccola


Cari Milanisti,

Sono lieto di avere l’opportunità di parlare con voi in linea diretta, soprattutto in un periodo in cui non possiamo condividere le nostre emozioni insieme allo stadio.

Innanzitutto, vorrei ringraziarvi ancora una volta a nome dei giocatori, di Stefano Pioli e di tutta la società per la vostra incredibile passione e il vostro sostegno. Anche con le tribune vuote, la vostra presenza si fa sentire, e spinge la squadra a lottare e a sacrificarsi per i nostri colori.

Abbiamo una visione chiara per riportare al successo il Milan. Lo faremo giocando un calcio moderno e accattivante, ponendo al tempo stesso solide basi finanziarie a lungo termine. Abbiamo fatto dei progressi, come hanno dimostrato le ultime partite, ma credo sia solo l’inizio : la sfida che abbiamo di fronte è impegnativa, ci sarà il bisogno di unità e ci vorrà del tempo. Chiederemo anche un po’ della vostra pazienza e della vostra fiducia, che ci dovremo guadagnare, e che non diamo per scontate. Sono molto fiducioso che siamo sulla strada giusta e lo sono anche in Pioli: ci siamo assicurati l’uomo giusto per portare avanti il nostro progetto sul campo.

Noi tutti, dirigenti, proprietari, staff e giocatori, siamo dei custodi dei valori di questo grande club, che però appartiene a voi, i tifosi del Milan. Il mio impegno nei vostri confronti sarà quello di lavorare instancabilmente, di mettere il bene del club al di sopra di tutto e di puntare a costruire un Milan di cui tutti possiamo essere orgogliosi.

Forza Milan, sempre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Ficcatela in Rai 2 la lettera, e non ti azzardare a non rinnovare ad Ibra, pezzente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Calcio moderno e accattivante, giovani italiani, senza tatuaggi, e per la figa hip hip urrà.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



in prima elementare scrivevo letterine con piu contenuto


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Calcio moderno e accattivante, giovani italiani, senza tatuaggi, e per la figa hip hip urrà.



Ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

He’s got a smile it seems to me
Reminds me of nightmarish memories
Where everything
Was as stinky as a cumbag fried
Now and then when I see his face
He takes me away to that (H)Ar(d)core place
And if I'd stare too long
I'd probably see Galliani and cry
Oh, oh, oh
Sweet Gaz o' mine
Oh, oh, oh, oh
Sweet bald of mine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in prima elementare scrivevo letterine con piu contenuto



Search: "ibra": Nessun risultato
Search "mercato": Nessun risultato.

Talmente banale e stucchevole che non si intravede un qualche minimo spunto giornalistico nemmeno rileggendola 10000 volte.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Voglio dargli il beneficio del dubbio.
Della lettera ai tifosi non me ne frega nulla. Voglio vedere il mercato e vorrei non vedere faide interne alle società (perlopiú causate dalle tue azioni).
È ora di fare ciò per cui sei (profumatamente) pagato.


----------



## James45 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



"Sciatto. prolisso e senza idee" (commento di un Prof. ad un tema di un mio compagno di classe in tempi che furono)


----------



## overlord (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



omg


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Notare come queste due cosa le dicano SEMPRE. Tempo ne è trascorso abbastanza direi, siamo a 8 anni. La pazienza è finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Intravedo Galliani.. quello che quando le cose andavano bene si presentava davanti alle telecamere bello rangullizilito con tic al collo, quando le cose andavano male, scappava tramite il garage di San Siro.

Questo Gazidis si presenta solo nel momento positivo bello fiero di fare miracoli.. dov'era tra settembre e dicembre 2019?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intravedo Galliani.. quello che quando le cose andavano bene si presentava davanti alle telecamere bello rangullizilito con tic al collo, quando le cose andavano male, scappava tramite il garage di San Siro.*
> 
> Questo Gazidis si presenta solo nel momento positivo bello fiero di fare miracoli.. dov'era tra settembre e dicembre 2019?



“ And if I stare too long, I'd probably see Galliani and cry”


----------



## Victorss (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intravedo Galliani.. quello che quando le cose andavano bene si presentava davanti alle telecamere bello rangullizilito con tic al collo, quando le cose andavano male, scappava tramite il garage di San Siro.
> 
> Questo Gazidis si presenta solo nel momento positivo bello fiero di fare miracoli.. dov'era tra settembre e dicembre 2019?



Madonna i movimenti di collo..gazidis dovrebbe imparare a farli per immedesimarsi meglio nel personaggio..


----------



## mark (23 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Calcio moderno e accattivante, giovani italiani, senza tatuaggi, e per la figa hip hip urrà.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Non parla più di FFP...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non parla più di FFP...



Dopo la vittoria del City nemmeno un cerebroleso totale lo farebbe. Sa perfino lui che la scusa non regge più.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Tempo e pazienza sono finiti, caro il mio demonio. 
Vendi, e alla svelta.
Basta chiacchiere.
Allo stadio non ci vengo fino a che non ci sarà una squadra di calcio, quindi soldi da me nisba.
Portate sponsor (anche fatti in casa, che so Mediolanum), acquistate calciatori almeno da qualificazione Champions e allora forse tornerò a darvi qualche Euro.
Ciao.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria del City nemmeno un cerebroleso totale lo farebbe. Sa perfino lui che la scusa non regge più.



e se l'ha capito lui...............


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Luglio 2020)

chi gliela avrà scritta questa letterina? galliani? borini? yogurt li?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e se l'ha capito lui...............



No ma qui diciamo che avere 70 milioni pompati dalla proprietà in sponsor non cambierebbe nulla. Cioè i soldi della CL cambierebbero tutto, quelli degli sponsor (e 70 milioni -quelli pompati da Suning nell’Inda ogni anno- sono come una qualificazione CL + arrivo ai quarti o addirittura semifinali, se non sbaglio, quindi l’Inda oltre ai soldi CL ha pure quelli) non cambierebbero nulla. Arriviamo pure a dire questo.

Come dire che mangiare o stare a guardare sia la stessa roba.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Calcio moderno e accattivante, giovani italiani, senza tatuaggi, e per la figa hip hip urrà.



e che si rivolgeranno all'arbitro chiamandolo "Signor Arbitro"


----------



## zlatan (23 Luglio 2020)

Ottimo direi 2 pagine di commenti uno più positivo dell'altro. Uno addirittura parla di 8 anni che aspettiamo una squadra decente, dimenticando che loro ci sono solo da 2 anni. Non mi convince Gazdis sia chiaro, però ha avuto il coraggio di cambiare idea e fare la cosa più logica almeno per quanto riguarda quest'anno. Ha la colpa di non aver portato sponsorizzazioni, e non è poco la differenza con i cugini è enorme, però credo che adesso dovremo cominciare a remare di nuovo tutti dalla stessa parte. Vediamo almeno il mercato, e se è vero che ha tenuto Pioli così può non spendere nulla, sarà giusto massacrarlo ma io non credo sia così. Vedremo....


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Luglio 2020)

Non ha detto niente


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ottimo direi 2 pagine di commenti uno più positivo dell'altro. Uno addirittura parla di 8 anni che aspettiamo una squadra decente, dimenticando che loro ci sono solo da 2 anni. Non mi convince Gazdis sia chiaro, però ha avuto il coraggio di cambiare idea e fare la cosa più logica almeno per quanto riguarda quest'anno. Ha la colpa di non aver portato sponsorizzazioni, e non è poco la differenza con i cugini è enorme, però credo che adesso dovremo cominciare a remare di nuovo tutti dalla stessa parte. Vediamo almeno il mercato, e se è vero che ha tenuto Pioli così può non spendere nulla, sarà giusto massacrarlo ma io non credo sia così. Vedremo....



Ok, ma almeno questo Gazidis per quale motivo non viene a metterci la faccia quando le cose vanno male? Questo negli ultimi due giorni ha rilasciato più interviste che per tutto il resto dell'anno. Solo perchè stiamo facendo bene da 8 partite 

Quando Giampapolo affogava nella mediocrità il suo AD non si mai preso la briga di presentarsi e difendere il suo allenatore.

Vedrete che tra qualche mese, in caso Pioli dovesse avere problemi di risultati, questo Gazidis non si presenterà più


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...


A me interessano i rinforzi che arriveranno, le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Pazienza? Quello che verrà sarà già il terzo anno che tu e gli strozzini siete alla guida del Milan, direi che sia arrivato il momento di guardare i risultati.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



A me pare solo in vistoso imbarazzo.
Prima lo vedovo un uomo solo, ora solo e in imbarazzo.
Sinceramente ne azzecca mai una nemmeno per sbaglio.


----------



## zlatan (23 Luglio 2020)

Ma perchè questo ruolo è di Maldini e Massara (e Boban), lui deve parlare poco e fare i fatti. Ecco il problema è che non ha fatto fatti, questo si, non mi aspetto che venga a difendere l'allenatore a novembre se andremo male, mi aspetto che ci spieghi perchè non ha trovato uno straccio di sponsor decente. Ma questi sono inglesi e hanno un altro modo di lavorare. Vediamo ragazzi io stavolta sono fiducioso se rimangono Ibra e Maldini speriamo in bene


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, ma almeno questo Gazidis per quale motivo non viene a metterci la faccia quando le cose vanno male? Questo negli ultimi due giorni ha rilasciato più interviste che per tutto il resto dell'anno. Solo perchè stiamo facendo bene da 8 partite
> 
> Quando Giampapolo affogava nella mediocrità il suo AD non si mai preso la briga di presentarsi e difendere il suo allenatore.
> 
> Vedrete che tra qualche mese, in caso Pioli dovesse avere problemi di risultati, questo Gazidis non si presenterà più



Alla presentazione di Giampaolo era tra il pubblico. Alla conferenza sull’esonero e la nomina di Piolimera sul banco (degli imputati) a metterci la faccia.

Non é vero che non c’è la mette, ma d’altronde é un CEO, non un cavolomdi presidente e DG o DT. Non é il suo compito intrattenere gli ospiti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alla presentazione di Giampaolo era tra il pubblico. Alla conferenza sull’esonero e la nomina di Piolimera sul banco (degli imputati) a metterci la faccia.
> 
> Non é vero che non c’è la mette, ma d’altronde é un CEO, non un cavolomdi presidente e DG o DT. Non é il suo compito intrattenere gli ospiti.


E' il CEO di una squadra di calcio, non il CEO di un'azienda di chiodi, Cristo. Pure a Milanello si vede di rado e quando lo fa ha bisogno del traduttore! E daje...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alla presentazione di Giampaolo era tra il pubblico. Alla conferenza sull’esonero e la nomina di Piolimera sul banco (degli imputati) a metterci la faccia.
> 
> Non é vero che non c’è la mette, ma d’altronde é un CEO, non un cavolomdi presidente e DG o DT. Non é il suo compito intrattenere gli ospiti.



Presentazione ed Esonero begli i tuoi esempi.. anche Marotta sta nel CA ed AD dell'Inter però nell'arco di un anno si prensenta sempre sia quando l'Inter fa bene, sia quando l'Inter nell'ultimo periodo ha fatto schifo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Sono tra il depresso e l'annoiato...di fronte ai commenti dei tifosi, si intende

Per anni a raccontarci la favoletta del "non prendeteci più in giro" quando B&G facevano strombettare i vari Soumaro o Skincats con racconti di un milan che esisteva solo nella fantasia...

Poi però quando ci dicono la verità...allora non va bene manco uguale..

Perché diciamolo apertamente, noi siamo italiani, a noi ci piace essere illusi e presi in giro..meglio una balla oggi, e finché dura è bella, che l'amara verità su cui riflettere e provare a cavarci qualcosa..

Quando se ne andrà Elliott e ci prenderanno altri e vedremo che cambia poco senza la competenza VERA, chissà con chi ce la prenderemo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' il CEO di una squadra di calcio, non il CEO di un'azienda di chiodi, Cristo. Pure a Milanello si vede di rado e quando lo fa ha bisogno del traduttore! E daje...



Il commento sulla conoscenza dell’Italiano (non accusa a te, lo vedo ripetuto continuamente da molti) é emblematico del pregiudizio che si ha nei confronti del nostro CEO. Hai visto su Twitter l’ultima intervista fatta? Non mi sembra che non maneggi l’italiano. Mi sembra sia ad un livello eccellente.

Riguardo al tempo libero di un CEO di un’azienda che fattura 200 milioni di euro, che ha in piedi rilevanti progetti edilizi, questioni commerciali, finanziarie,organizzative.... vabbé, lasciamo perdere. Si ritorna al punto sopra si parla per pregiudizio e non per conoscenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi gliela avrà scritta questa letterina? galliani? borini? yogurt li?



Sumaro, lo stile è il suo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Presentazione ed Esonero begli i tuoi esempi.. anche Marotta sta nel CA ed AD dell'Inter però nell'arco di un anno si prensenta sempre sia quando l'Inter fa bene, sia quando l'Inter nell'ultimo periodo ha fatto schifo.



Marotta é AD della parte sportiva, in essendoci un DT fa parte del suo ruolo specifico.

Da noi c’é un CEO unico responsabile di tutte le aree, non solo quella tecnica e abbiamo un DT (ne avevamo 2) Maldini (e Boban). É loro il compito di interfacciarmi con la stampa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il commento sulla conoscenza dell’Italiano (non accusa a te, lo vedo ripetuto continuamente da molti) é emblematico del pregiudizio che si ha nei confronti del nostro CEO. Hai visto su Twitter l’ultima intervista fatta? Non mi sembra che non maneggi l’italiano. Mi sembra sia ad un livello eccellente.
> 
> Riguardo al tempo libero di un CEO di un’azienda che fattura 200 milioni di euro, che ha in piedi rilevanti progetti edilizi, questioni commerciali, finanziarie,organizzative.... vabbé, lasciamo perdere. Si ritorna al punto sopra si parla per pregiudizio e non per conoscenza.


Io non parlo per pregiudizio, lo attacco per ragioni fattuali. Dove sono gli sponsor che avrebbe dovuto portare? Aveva detto che il Milan sarebbe dovuto crescere in termini di sponsor, dove sono questi sponsor?
Io questa padronanza dell'italiano non l'ho vista francamente.
Sul piano dei risultati sportivi siamo ancora lontani dal fantomatico quarto posto che era stato ventilato come obiettivo da raggiungere il prima possibile. Se neanche il prossimo dovesse ottenere il quarto posto, penso sia arrivato il momento anche di mettere una riga definitiva e ammettere che ha sostanzialmente fallito. Tre anni sono un orizzonte temporale già piuttosto lungo, qualche risultato avrebbe dovuto portarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono tra il depresso e l'annoiato...di fronte ai commenti dei tifosi, si intende
> 
> Per anni a raccontarci la favoletta del "non prendeteci più in giro" quando B&G facevano strombettare i vari Soumaro o Skincats con racconti di un milan che esisteva solo nella fantasia...
> 
> ...



Però mi dovresti anche spiegare perchè competenza e risorse devono essere per forza due rette che non si toccano.
Ma davvero schifi 70 mln in più annui da una sponsorizzazione? E' tanta roba eh 70 mln all'anno.
Lo so che stride col concetto di rosso e di bilancio in negativo però, per paradossale che possa sembrare, ne esci solo immettendo soldi e non tagliando i costi dalla nostra situazione.
E non è che sol perchè in passato abbiamo speso male ora dobbiamo convincerci che i soldi non fanno per noi perchè tanto non li sappiamo spendere.
Ci stiamo convincendo di un qualcosa di demenziale. Si può investire, bisogna investire e bisogna farlo per bene.
Altrimenti senza investimenti forse ne verremo fuori lo stesso anche solo con le capacità ma mettiti comodo perchè ci vorranno anni.

E' una squadra di calcio che lotta per un obiettivo il milan, non un'impresa da risanare.
Scusami se ti ho quotato, non volevo puntualizzare. Ho preso spunto dal tuo discorso perchè ormai è diventato pensiero comune.
Delle volte me la prendo col fpf ma a ben vedere la colpa non è solo della uefa ma anche e soprattutto delle società che si nascondono dietro i cavilli del fpf.
Ad ogni modo forza milan.
Se non altro ora giochiamo un bel calcio e ci siamo riconciliati col campo.
Non è tutto ma è qualcosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Marotta é AD della parte sportiva, in essendoci un DT fa parte del suo ruolo specifico.
> 
> Da noi c’é un CEO unico responsabile di tutte le aree, non solo quella tecnica e abbiamo un DT (ne avevamo 2) Maldini (e Boban). É loro il compito di interfacciarmi con la stampa.



Gazidis è andato a contattare Ragnick e fare accordi con un nuovo allenatore senza nemmeno dirlo a Maldini e Boban che è in teoria il loro lavoro e neppure sapevano. Quello non era il compito di Gazidis ma lo ha fatto. Troppo comodo delegare i compiti quando fa più comodo e lasciare Maldini e Boban a prendersi insulti da tutti, mentre l'altro non ha tempo di andare davanti alle telecamere..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però mi dovresti anche spiegare perchè competenza e risorse devono essere per forza due rette che non si toccano.
> Ma davvero schifi 70 mln in più annui da una sponsorizzazione? E' tanta roba eh 70 mln all'anno.
> Lo so che stride col concetto di rosso e di bilancio in negativo però, per paradossale che possa sembrare, ne esci solo immettendo soldi e non tagliando i costi dalla nostra situazione.
> E non è che sol perchè in passato abbiamo speso male ora dobbiamo convincerci che i soldi non fanno per noi perchè tanto non li sappiamo spendere.
> ...



In primo luogo non sono convinto che nelle regole del ffp si possano immettere addirittura 70 milioni in finte sponsorizzazioni, inoltre come ho già detto più volte chi possiede oggi il milan non è un'azienda che cerca pubblicità, non ne ricaverebbe nulla da queste sponsorizzazioni e la beneficenza non è da tutti (perché intendiamoci, quelle che chiamiamo "finte sponsorizzazioni" di Suning all'Inda sono però il loro marchio portato in giro per il mondo da un club comunque che calca la CL..quindi gliene torna in visibilità)..

Poi io contesto anche il principio di Milan che non investe...
70-80-100 milioni sul mercato, oltre alle cessioni, quando le nostre attuali competitor lavorano da sempre in autofinanziamento...non è che si chiede la luna..si chiede di arrivare davanti a chi ha budget 1/5 del nostro quando va bene...

Io voglio credere nella competenza, spero quella di Paolo sia tanta e ci riporti in CL..lo facesse da dirigente varrebbe quanto una di quelle coppe alzate quando ancora aveva la fascia al braccio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non parlo per pregiudizio, lo attacco per ragioni fattuali. Dove sono gli sponsor che avrebbe dovuto portare? Aveva detto che il Milan sarebbe dovuto crescere in termini di sponsor, dove sono questi sponsor?
> Io questa padronanza dell'italiano non l'ho vista francamente.
> Sul piano dei risultati sportivi siamo ancora lontani dal fantomatico quarto posto che era stato ventilato come obiettivo da raggiungere il prima possibile. Se neanche il prossimo dovesse ottenere il quarto posto, penso sia arrivato il momento anche di mettere una riga definitiva e ammettere che ha sostanzialmente fallito. Tre anni sono un orizzonte temporale già piuttosto lungo, qualche risultato avrebbe dovuto portarlo.



Lui è il CEO da 18 mesi. tra l'atro entrato quando il responsabile prima di lui aveva appena bruciato quasi 170 milioni tra Higuain, Caldara, Piatek e Paquetà.

il suo lavoro lo vedremo tra un paio d'anni e si dovrà tradurre in una società che abbia i conti in ordine, un capitale in giocatori significativo, una parte tecnica solida e con risultati in crescita e il nuovo fondamentale asset dello stadio in fase di costruzione.

li vedremo se il Milan che ha preso con un bilancio di -150 milioni, in lotta soffocata per l'europa league, senza stadio, con gli sponsor in fuga, con una parte tecnica allo sbando sarà lo stesso oppure no.

Vediamo al 30 giugno 2022, chiusura del bilancio 2020/20121, primo anno di un bilancio covid-free.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In primo luogo non sono convinto che nelle regole del ffp si possano immettere addirittura 70 milioni in finte sponsorizzazioni, inoltre come ho già detto più volte chi possiede oggi il milan non è un'azienda che cerca pubblicità, non ne ricaverebbe nulla da queste sponsorizzazioni e la beneficenza non è da tutti (perché intendiamoci, quelle che chiamiamo "finte sponsorizzazioni" di Suning all'Inda sono però il loro marchio portato in giro per il mondo da un club comunque che calca la CL..quindi gliene torna in visibilità)..
> 
> Poi io contesto anche il principio di Milan che non investe...
> 70-80-100 milioni sul mercato, oltre alle cessioni, quando le nostre attuali competitor lavorano da sempre in autofinanziamento...non è che si chiede la luna..*si chiede di arrivare davanti a chi ha budget 1/5 del nostro quando va bene...*
> ...



I 70 mln credo siano reali.

Vedi, è questo a portarci fuori strada : una piccola-media dai conti virtuosi ci sta che arrivi più in alto di una big dai conti in rosso.
Ci sta e non ci dobbiamo scandalizzare.
Allo stesso modo non dobbiamo prendere a modello l'atalanta perchè non è un paragone che regge.
La dea oggi è un giochino che funziona a livello societario e che ha allestito una squadra più forte quindi sul campo ti batte.

Il milan fattura 200 mln ma ha conti disastrosi e fa sul campo peggio dell'atalanta.
Il tifoso ragioniere ci dice che è doveroso pretendere che il milan arrivi in classifica più in alto.
Ma ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire senza investimenti trasformare i nostri bilanci in virtuosi e avere poi una squadra da 200 mln di fatturato che, giustamente, arriva più in alto dell'atalanta??

Tradotto in termini spiccioli vuol dire diventare una lazio con un'opera di ridimensionamento generale, ovviamente passando anche attraverso cessioni importanti e impopolari, prendere sostituti, azzeccarli e risalire.
Anni di lavoro, anni di cessioni e plus valenze, anni nei quali devi pregare di sbagliare nulla.
L'alternativa è investire per tenere i giocatori buoni, centrare l'obiettivo sportivo e aumentare il fatturato.

L'inter ha fatto cosi e ci ha messo 5 anni buoni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gazidis è andato a contattare Ragnick e fare accordi con un nuovo allenatore senza nemmeno dirlo a Maldini e Boban che è in teoria il loro lavoro e neppure sapevano. Quello non era il compito di Gazidis ma lo ha fatto. Troppo comodo delegare i compiti quando fa più comodo e lasciare Maldini e Boban a prendersi insulti da tutti, mentre l'altro non ha tempo di andare davanti alle telecamere..



Ricordo che non è andato a contattare Rangnick solo per cambiare l'allenatore, ma anche per rimpiazzare nei ruoli Paolo e Boban.
Dal momento che non era una decisione presa (come dimostrato dai fatti), ma una indagine conoscitiva, è normale lo abbia fatto autonomamente. Ancora una volta... ricade nei suoi compiti.

O il tuo capo quando valuta profili che ricoprono la tua posizione lavorativa prima di incontrarli ti avverte?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono tra il depresso e l'annoiato...di fronte ai commenti dei tifosi, si intende
> 
> Per anni a raccontarci la favoletta del "non prendeteci più in giro" quando B&G facevano strombettare i vari Soumaro o Skincats con racconti di un milan che esisteva solo nella fantasia...
> 
> ...



Ci sarà ancora la solita solfa della società pezzente, dei tifosi ragionieri


----------



## mandraghe (23 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> i 70 mln credo siano reali.
> 
> Vedi, è questo a portarci fuori strada : una piccola-media dai conti virtuosi ci sta che arrivi più in alto di una big dai conti in rosso.
> Ci sta e non ci dobbiamo scandalizzare.
> ...



Io ormai ho perso le speranze. L'ho detto e ripetuto mille e mille volte: siamo il Milan, non l'Atalanta. 

E' come paragonare una Ferrari con una Golf. Non lo capiscono. Se tu hai una Ferrari e puoi permettertela per quale motivo devi per forza trasformarla in una macchina come la VW Golf? 

Ovviamente se invece di migliorare e di curare una Ferrari la trascuri è naturale che poi questa si deprezza. Ma lucidandola, mettendole pneumatici nuovi, sostituendo le parti rotte e riverniciandola (cioè investendo!) hai di nuovo una Ferrari. Se invece si sceglie di permutarla con una Golf ecco che non hai più una Ferrari e diventi proprietario di una macchina qualunque.

Fuor di metafora: bisogna investire e migliorare la rosa. Bisogna cacciare la grana. Perché se viceversa abdichiamo al nostro ruolo storico per diventare una Lazio qualunque poi col cavolo che si ritornerà ad essere il Milan vincente. Resteremo una golf qualunque finché non si ripeterà qualche miracolo come i primi 20 anni berlusconiani. Però sappiamo che i miracoli accadono una volta sola.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Che trash


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Un politico modernamente corretto, che dice tanto per non dire assolutamente niente. 
Si vogliono i fatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ormai ho perso le speranze. L'ho detto e ripetuto mille e mille volte: siamo il Milan, non l'Atalanta.
> 
> E' come paragonare una Ferrari con una Golf. Non lo capiscono. Se tu hai una Ferrari e puoi permettertela per quale motivo devi per forza trasformarla in una macchina come la VW Golf?
> 
> ...



Credo che in tanti non hanno ben capito la nostra condizione di nobile decaduta.
Vorrei far notare che a gennaio già un taglio lo abbiamo fatto, altri ne faremo ma se per tornare al livello del milan ci fanno prima scendere al livello della lazio è la fine.
E può succedere perchè se vendi i migliori per risanare i conti e sbagli 3-4 valutazioni è la fine.
Divieni di colpo una squadra di metà classifica, scapperanno i pochi sponsor rimasti e altro che fatturato da 200 mln....
Poi potremo permetterci solo gicoatorini.
Perfetto il tuo parallelismo con la ferrari.


Oggi Elliott risana il nostro rosso e , di fatto, ci fa restare in una condizione di nobile decaduta/malato terminale.
Ora ha due possibilità : o taglia i costi e ci ridimensiona o investe per farci tornare nel calcio che conta.
Se non torniamo in champions è la fine.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2020)

quello che mi piace al Milan è che perennemente,continuamente,in qualunque momento la frase magica è SEMPRE: "siamo all'inizio di un progetto....."

noi siamo sempre all'inizio..l'estate di Bee siamo all'inizio...con i cinesi siamo all'inizio...poi arriva gattuso e siamo all'inizio...c'è sempre gattuso ma arriva elliott e siamo all'inizi...arriva giampaolo il primo allenatore di elliott e siamo all'inizio...ecco Pioli e con il progetto siamo all'inizio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I 70 mln credo siano reali.
> 
> Vedi, è questo a portarci fuori strada : una piccola-media dai conti virtuosi ci sta che arrivi più in alto di una big dai conti in rosso.
> Ci sta e non ci dobbiamo scandalizzare.
> ...



Non mi pare che noi stiamo vendendo i nostri big comunque...
In due stagioni e 4 sessioni di mercato Donnarumma, Romagnoli sono ancora qui no? In estate vedremo che ne sarà dei bennacer etc..

Per adesso io credo siamo di fronte paradossalmente alla stagione migliore degli ultimi 5 anni perché rispetto all'anno scorso qui ci sono delle basi su cui si può lavorare..

L'estate ci dirà se potenzieremo la rosa o no...

Ma ripeto, gli investimenti non sono mancati..non è che noi si spende quanto l'atalanta..si investo 70/100 milioni a mercato..non saranno i soldi del real ma nemmeno il budget pezzente che si vuole paventare..

Anche il discorso cessioni..ma scusate, dobbiamo fare una rosa di 30 elementi? è normale che per fare mercato serve liberare spazio (anche dal monte ingaggi)

Noi la facciamo troppo facile "mandiamo tizio in tribuna" "cediamo tutti a zero e poi spendiamo 400 milioni per rifare la rosa"

Ma ste cose non le fa nessuno dai...poi c'è tutta una mitologia su gazidis il cattivo che non vuole i big o i vecchi..però Ibra e Kjaer ci sono...

Secondo me serve pazienza, tanta..purtroppo il Milan era stato mandato in malora e ora c'è da lavorare..mi pare lo si stia facendo onestamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che non è andato a contattare Rangnick solo per cambiare l'allenatore, ma anche per rimpiazzare nei ruoli Paolo e Boban.
> Dal momento che non era una decisione presa (come dimostrato dai fatti), ma una indagine conoscitiva, è normale lo abbia fatto autonomamente. Ancora una volta... ricade nei suoi compiti.
> 
> O il tuo capo quando valuta profili che ricoprono la tua posizione lavorativa prima di incontrarli ti avverte?



Perfetto


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello che mi piace al Milan è che perennemente,continuamente,in qualunque momento la frase magica è SEMPRE: "siamo all'inizio di un progetto....."
> 
> noi siamo sempre all'inizio..l'estate di Bee siamo all'inizio...con i cinesi siamo all'inizio...poi arriva gattuso e siamo all'inizio...c'è sempre gattuso ma arriva elliott e siamo all'inizi...arriva giampaolo il primo allenatore di elliott e siamo all'inizio...ecco Pioli e con il progetto siamo all'inizio..



Bè è normale, quando cambi 3 proprietari in 4 anni e cambi 8-9 allenatori in 10 stagioni riparti ogni volta da zero..

Diciamo che se stavolta pinoli riesce a portare avanti il suo lavoro senza sbandare subito, FORSE per una volta si andrà avanti e non servirà ripartire...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ormai ho perso le speranze. L'ho detto e ripetuto mille e mille volte: siamo il Milan, non l'Atalanta.
> 
> E' come paragonare una Ferrari con una Golf. Non lo capiscono. Se tu hai una Ferrari e puoi permettertela per quale motivo devi per forza trasformarla in una macchina come la VW Golf?
> 
> ...



Siete voi che non capite che il restauro di questa ferrari oggi non te lo puoi permettere tutto in un colpo, si lavora passo passo arrivando dove si può (infatti i big quando li avremmo ceduti?)..nel frattempo può capitare che delle golf ti arrivino davanti (anche se vabbé, sistematicamente per 7-8 anni anche no...)..

Quando lavorando bene, un pezzo alla volta avremo di nuovo al Ferrari quelli con la golf li riprendiamo e speriamo anche di salutarli così


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bè è normale, quando cambi 3 proprietari in 4 anni e cambi 8-9 allenatori in 10 stagioni riparti ogni volta da zero..
> 
> Diciamo che se stavolta pinoli riesce a portare avanti il suo lavoro senza sbandare subito, FORSE per una volta si andrà avanti e non servirà ripartire...



vero fino a un certo punto...perchè anche cambiando allenatori dirigenti ecc si potrebbe continuare una linea di evoluzione del progetto

guarda l'inter..da Thoir in avanti è comunque un lento ma graduale avanzamento del "progetto"...Thoir Suning...De Boer Spalletti Marotta Conte...e anche la classifica parla chiaro per loro

noi invece si cambia e si torna sempre all'inizio...basta vedere le classifiche..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ormai ho perso le speranze. L'ho detto e ripetuto mille e mille volte: siamo il Milan, non l'Atalanta.
> 
> E' come paragonare una Ferrari con una Golf. Non lo capiscono. Se tu hai una Ferrari e puoi permettertela per quale motivo devi per forza trasformarla in una macchina come la VW Golf?
> 
> ...



Praticamente è come se prendi una Ferrari poi però non hai più voglia di tirare fuori i soldi per mantenere il motore costoso. Cosa fai? Cambi motore.. ci metti un motore della FARRARI (marca copia cinese della Ferrari). Ovviamente col motore da 100 euro al posto di 1000 non potrai andare ai 350 km. Ma tu speri.. cosi a casaccio che con un motore taroccato potrai sfiorare i 350 km (magari cambiando di continuo Pilota che può magari portarti ai 200).. Non riesci a vincere e non riesci a vendere incassi poco o nulla.. ma hai un motore a basso costo, intanto per coprire le spese del bollo e assicurazione e benzina decidi di vendere gli altri pezzi originali della Ferrari (cambio,portiere, luci ec ecc) con robe della Fiat, Dacia o qualche altra marca cinese... ma il problema non viene risolto perchè è ancora peggio ma rimane sempre una FERRARI il MARCHIO c'è e le spese sono alte e dunque avrai sempre da pagare ad un prezzo alto le tasse e l'assicurazione che rimangono costose e che non possono cambiare.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi Elliott risana il nostro rosso e, di fatto, ci fa restare in una condizione di nobile decaduta/malato terminale.
> Ora ha due possibilità : o taglia i costi e ci ridimensiona o investe per farci tornare nel calcio che conta.
> Se non torniamo in champions è la fine.



Ci sono tre vie: o si svolta e si sale, oppure si rimane nel limbo "potrei ma non voglio", o, infine, la via peggiore: si trasforma il Milan in una squadra da 5°-8° posto sperando con una botta di fortuna di pescare i nuovi Maldini, Baresi e Tassotti per ripartire. Peccato però che questi tre giocatori, nonostante l'immensa classe e personalità, finché non arrivarono i miliardi di lire di Berlusconi da soli non riuscirono a farci svoltare. 

E per questo che, ripeto, senza investire non si cresce. Anche se hai i migliori scouting del mondo senza investimenti non ti rilanci ad alti livelli. 

Competenza+investimenti non c'è altra via. Cioè Rangnick mi stava bene, però se non gli mettevi un budget adeguato anche lui sarebbe naufragato. Come naufragherà Pioli se non si prendono giocatori decenti.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siete voi che non capite che il restauro di questa ferrari oggi non te lo puoi permettere tutto in un colpo, si lavora passo passo arrivando dove si può (infatti i big quando li avremmo ceduti?)..nel frattempo può capitare che delle golf ti arrivino davanti (anche se vabbé, sistematicamente per 7-8 anni anche no...)..
> 
> Quando lavorando bene, un pezzo alla volta avremo di nuovo al Ferrari quelli con la golf li riprendiamo e speriamo anche di salutarli così



Quello che scrivi è corretto. 

Il punto è che Elliott non ha fatto nulla. Ripianare i bilanci, benché sembri fare qualcosa, in realtà è ordinaria amministrazione. L'Inter di Suning ha svoltato in pochi mesi. Fin da subito si son visti cambiamenti sia economici che tecnici. 

Qua son passati due anni ed ancora non si è visto niente. Solo parole vuote e tanta confusione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello che mi piace al Milan è che perennemente,continuamente,in qualunque momento la frase magica è SEMPRE: "siamo all'inizio di un progetto....."
> 
> noi siamo sempre all'inizio..l'estate di Bee siamo all'inizio...con i cinesi siamo all'inizio...poi arriva gattuso e siamo all'inizio...c'è sempre gattuso ma arriva elliott e siamo all'inizi...arriva giampaolo il primo allenatore di elliott e siamo all'inizio...ecco Pioli e con il progetto siamo all'inizio..



La sintesi migliore. Si fa sempre in modo di trovarsi ogni anno all'anno zero per avere poi la scusa del fallimento. Comunque stavolta se oltre a Pioli non cambiano proprietà e dirigenti, non avranno più finte scuse.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Praticamente è come se prendi una Ferrari poi però non hai più voglia di tirare fuori i soldi per mantenere il motore costoso. Cosa fai? Cambi motore.. ci metti un motore della FARRARI (marca copia cinese della Ferrari). Ovviamente col motore da 100 euro al posto di 1000 non potrai andare ai 350 km. Ma tu speri.. cosi a casaccio che con un motore taroccato potrai sfiorare i 350 km (magari cambiando di continuo Pilota che può magari portarti ai 200).. Non riesci a vincere e non riesci a vendere incassi poco o nulla.. ma hai un motore a basso costo, intanto per coprire le spese del bollo e assicurazione e benzina decidi di vendere gli altri pezzi originali della Ferrari (cambio,portiere, luci ec ecc) con robe della Fiat, Dacia o qualche altra marca cinese... ma il problema non viene risolto perchè è ancora peggio ma rimane sempre una FERRARI il MARCHIO c'è e le spese sono alte e dunque avrai sempre da pagare ad un prezzo alto le tasse e l'assicurazione che rimangono costose e che non possono cambiare.



Giusto. 

Secondo l'opinione di molti tifosi, che rispetto ma non condivido, prima di comprare pezzi originali Ferrari dovremo comprare pezzi taroccati e montarli. Però potrà mai una Ferrari funzionare con pezzi taroccati? Ho i miei dubbi. Infatti è stato sufficiente mettere l'olio originale Ferrari (Ibra), comprare dei fari originali (Theo), mettere una benzina non scadente (Bennacer e Kjaer) ed ecco che la Ferrari ha iniziato a ruggire. Perché nonostante tutto, pur se in disarmo, il Milan rimane una Ferrari; ed è questo che non si vuol capire. Ed è grave che non lo capiscano i manager di Elliott e Gazidis.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Una lettera sul nulla. È pronto per la politica


----------



## chicagousait (23 Luglio 2020)

E' intelligente ma non si applica


----------



## Djerry (23 Luglio 2020)

Quello che però sfugge a chi si lamenta del progetto, sostenendo che servono i soldi e basta, è che in Europa sono pochissime le squadre che hanno investito così tanto negli ultimi anni, così come non sono poi molte quelle che si sono permesse un budget ingaggi più alto del nostro.

Il mercato di Mirabelli, tanto per capirci, è tutt'ora inarrivabile nella storia d'Italia, perché mai nessuno ha fatto segnare un -180 secco nel saldo tra cartellini in entrata e cartellini in uscita.
Il buon Leonardo ha buttato dentro ammortamenti e soprattutto ingaggi che Napoli, Roma, Lazio, la stessa Inter e figuriamoci Atalanta avevano inferiori fino all'anno scorso (grazie Paolo per l'inversione di tendenza).
E portieri che prendono 6 milioni netti ne vedo al massimo 5-6 in tutto il mondo, sempre per capirci.

Non è affatto vero che siamo stati trattati o gestiti da Atalanta o Udinese, anzi proprio perché siamo stati gestiti eccome da Milan cercando troppo precipitosamente l'all-in, ma purtroppo semplicemente e banalmente male sbagliando di tutto, ora siamo in sofferenza ulteriore.

L'Inter ha semplicemente avuto più di noi quei due anni cuscinetto di Champions che non mi stancherò mai di ritenere fondamentali per tornare sulla mappa, e si è potuta ora permettere lo step passando da Spalletti (non vinco mai ma garantisco il quarto posto) a Conte (se non vinco divento matto), con gli investimenti che sappiamo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Praticamente è come se prendi una Ferrari poi però non hai più voglia di tirare fuori i soldi per mantenere il motore costoso. Cosa fai? Cambi motore.. ci metti un motore della FARRARI (marca copia cinese della Ferrari). Ovviamente col motore da 100 euro al posto di 1000 non potrai andare ai 350 km. Ma tu speri.. cosi a casaccio che con un motore taroccato potrai sfiorare i 350 km (magari cambiando di continuo Pilota che può magari portarti ai 200).. Non riesci a vincere e non riesci a vendere incassi poco o nulla.. ma hai un motore a basso costo, intanto per coprire le spese del bollo e assicurazione e benzina decidi di vendere gli altri pezzi originali della Ferrari (cambio,portiere, luci ec ecc) con robe della Fiat, Dacia o qualche altra marca cinese... ma il problema non viene risolto perchè è ancora peggio ma rimane sempre una FERRARI il MARCHIO c'è e le spese sono alte e dunque avrai sempre da pagare ad un prezzo alto le tasse e l'assicurazione che rimangono costose e che non possono cambiare.



Una Ferrari a strisce rossonere sarebbe fantastica! Mi domando perchè nessuno l'abbia mai fatta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I 70 mln credo siano reali.
> 
> Vedi, è questo a portarci fuori strada : una piccola-media dai conti virtuosi ci sta che arrivi più in alto di una big dai conti in rosso.
> Ci sta e non ci dobbiamo scandalizzare.
> ...



Sono reali eccome i 70 milioni, dati alla mano ne hanno messi 227 dal 2016 al 2019 quindi i calcoli sono presto fatti. Pensare che averli o non averli sia lo stesso è... non so nemmeno dire io cosa sia.

Sarebbe come dire che qualificarci alle CL e arrivare ai quarti/semifinali (più o meno si ricava sui 70 milioni se non ricordo male, se arrivi abbastanza lontano, se arrivi in finale addirittura sui 100 e oltre), che ci darebbero più o meno quei soldi, non cambierebbe la nostra situazione.



Djerry ha scritto:


> Quello che però sfugge a chi si lamenta del progetto, sostenendo che servono i soldi e basta, è che in Europa sono pochissime le squadre che hanno investito così tanto negli ultimi anni, così come non sono poi molte quelle che si sono permesse un budget ingaggi più alto del nostro.
> 
> Il mercato di Mirabelli, tanto per capirci, è tutt'ora inarrivabile nella storia d'Italia, perché mai nessuno ha fatto segnare un -180 secco nel saldo tra cartellini in entrata e cartellini in uscita.
> Il buon Leonardo ha buttato dentro ammortamenti e soprattutto ingaggi che Napoli, Roma, Lazio, la stessa Inter e figuriamoci Atalanta avevano inferiori fino all'anno scorso (grazie Paolo per l'inversione di tendenza).
> ...



Non servono "i soldi e basta". Et et. Vedi mia firma. 

Per quanto riguarda il resto, l’Inter Spalletti l’ha preso prima di arrivare in CL, anzi proprio PER arrivare in CL. Cosi come aveva inziato a pompare sponsor già prima di arrivare in CL. Noi invece senza CL possiamo permetterci massimo i Pioli, pare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siete voi che non capite che il restauro di questa ferrari oggi non te lo puoi permettere tutto in un colpo, si lavora passo passo arrivando dove si può (infatti i big quando li avremmo ceduti?)..nel frattempo può capitare che delle golf ti arrivino davanti (anche se vabbé, sistematicamente per 7-8 anni anche no...)..
> 
> Quando lavorando bene, un pezzo alla volta avremo di nuovo al Ferrari quelli con la golf li riprendiamo e speriamo anche di salutarli così



Il problema è quanto detto da Tifo’o più sotto. Per restaurare la Ferrari devi metterci il grano, ed è pure permesso dalle regole.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Praticamente è come se prendi una Ferrari poi però non hai più voglia di tirare fuori i soldi per mantenere il motore costoso. Cosa fai? Cambi motore.. ci metti un motore della FARRARI (marca copia cinese della Ferrari). Ovviamente col motore da 100 euro al posto di 1000 non potrai andare ai 350 km. Ma tu speri.. cosi a casaccio che con un motore taroccato potrai sfiorare i 350 km (magari cambiando di continuo Pilota che può magari portarti ai 200).. Non riesci a vincere e non riesci a vendere incassi poco o nulla.. ma hai un motore a basso costo, intanto per coprire le spese del bollo e assicurazione e benzina decidi di vendere gli altri pezzi originali della Ferrari (cambio,portiere, luci ec ecc) con robe della Fiat, Dacia o qualche altra marca cinese... ma il problema non viene risolto perchè è ancora peggio ma rimane sempre una FERRARI il MARCHIO c'è e le spese sono alte e dunque avrai sempre da pagare ad un prezzo alto le tasse e l'assicurazione che rimangono costose e che non possono cambiare.



È così, non ci sono balle che tengano. E nemmeno ci si può riparare dietro l’fpf, perché a prescindere dal caso City, le decine di milioni di sponsor di cui si parlava li puoi mettere anche rispettando l’fpf, senza violare nulla. Però la cassa è vuota e tale rimane.


----------



## Djerry (23 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non servono "i soldi e basta". Et et. Vedi mia firma.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto, l’Inter Spalletti la preso prima di arrivare in CL, anzi proprio PER arrivare in CL. Cosi come aveva inziato a pompare sponsor già prima di arrivare in CL. Noi invece senza CL possiamo permetterci massimo i Pioli, pare.



Dici bene, ed infatti se confrontiamo la storia recente di Inter e Milan si nota che per molti aspetti loro viaggiano due-tre anni in anticipo (nel bene e nel male) rispetto a noi.

Basti pensare a quanto la speculazione (Thohir) sia arrivata prima della nostra pantomima cinese e degli anni in vendita con Silvio.

Dove loro hanno avuto Stramaccioni, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Inzaghi e Brocchi (il debuttante fatto in casa).
Dove loro hanno avuto Mazzarri, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Montella (l'allenatore medio di Serie A che fallisce la Champions).
Dove loro hanno avuto Mancini, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Gattuso (il tentativo romantico).
Dove loro hanno avuto De Boer, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Giampaolo (il grande teorico del bel gioco che fa schifo).

E chi subentra sia a De Boer che a Giampaolo? Esatto, Pioli.

Ora la grande differenza: l'Inter ha cacciato Pioli subito ed ha preso Spalletti, che ha raggiunto la svolta con la Champions.
Noi, invece di Spalletti e della possibile garanzia del quarto posto, ci siamo tenuti Pioli.

Ma tra due anni avremo bisogno noi del Conte di turno però...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Dici bene, ed infatti se confrontiamo la storia recente di Inter e Milan si nota che per molti aspetti loro viaggiano due-tre anni in anticipo (nel bene e nel male) rispetto a noi.
> 
> Basti pensare a quanto la speculazione (Thohir) sia arrivata prima della nostra pantomima cinese e degli anni in vendita con Silvio.
> 
> ...



Si, e sai qual’è il dramma? Che se Pioli fallisse (e la mia speranza di non fallimento è Ibra, infatti) noi non prenderemmo (FINALMENTE) Spalletti, come fatto dall’Inda, ma prenderemmo un carneade alla De Zerbi, Di Francesco, Maran ecc.

La nostra politica è: "proviamo a mettere 100, ma se non funziona scendiamo a 50". L’Inter invece già ai tempi di Thohir si permetteva i Roberto Mancini in panchina.

Filosofie opposte, l’Inda era in un fosso come noi e ha fatto tutto quanto possibile per uscirne, non ha detto "ci abbiam provato, è andata male, ora tiriamo i remi in barca e proviamo a risalire facendo il minimo indispensabile".


----------



## Djici (23 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quello che però sfugge a chi si lamenta del progetto, sostenendo che servono i soldi e basta, è che in Europa sono pochissime le squadre che hanno investito così tanto negli ultimi anni, così come non sono poi molte quelle che si sono permesse un budget ingaggi più alto del nostro.
> 
> Il mercato di Mirabelli, tanto per capirci, è tutt'ora inarrivabile nella storia d'Italia, perché mai nessuno ha fatto segnare un -180 secco nel saldo tra cartellini in entrata e cartellini in uscita.
> Il buon Leonardo ha buttato dentro ammortamenti e soprattutto ingaggi che Napoli, Roma, Lazio, la stessa Inter e figuriamoci Atalanta avevano inferiori fino all'anno scorso (grazie Paolo per l'inversione di tendenza).
> ...



Ancora con questa storia "dei soldi e basta"... Madonna santa 
Qui non esiste mezzo utente che darebbe 200 altri mln a Mirabelli. 
Continuare a ripetere queste cose non va bene in un confronto argomentato perché NESSUNO L'HA MAI DETTO. 

Inoltre si continua a fare il confronto tra la nostra situazione e le situazioni di altre squadre in Europa o in Italia, ma siamo in una situazione UNICA al mondo. 
Non esiste altra squadra al mondo con il nostro palmarès, con bilanci in rosso e con "la voglia di tornare al successo" (almeno così dice Gazidis, ecco la frase ESATTA : "Abbiamo una visione chiara per riportare al successo il Milan.").
Certo che il real, il Barca, il Bayern, il Liverpool non hanno bisogno di fare quei investimenti di cui noi non possiamo fare a meno, proprio perché loro hanno già bilanci buoni e rose stratosferiche con una partecipazione fissa in CL anche giocando con le riserve.

Noi NO. 

Facciamo meno bene di Lazio e Atalanta? 
OK ma loro devono ARRIVARE PER FORZA IN CL? 
NO. 
Se c'è la fanno tanto meglio. Se non c'è la fanno, nessun problema. 

Noi siamo obbligati ad arrivare al risultato CL. 
Obbligati. 
E non solo non si vuole spendere ma si pensa sempre a ridurre le spese... 
Eh certo una società che va male cosa deve fare? Chiudere tutto o investire?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia "dei soldi e basta"... Madonna santa
> Qui non esiste mezzo utente che darebbe 200 altri mln a Mirabelli.
> Continuare a ripetere queste cose non va bene in un confronto argomentato perché NESSUNO L'HA MAI DETTO.
> 
> ...



Nella tua domanda finale è racchiuso tutto il problema e la differenza sostanziale di filosofia tra noi in questi ultimi anni e i nati dopo, infatti.


----------



## Djerry (23 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia "dei soldi e basta"... Madonna santa
> Qui non esiste mezzo utente che darebbe 200 altri mln a Mirabelli.
> Continuare a ripetere queste cose non va bene in un confronto argomentato perché NESSUNO L'HA MAI DETTO.
> 
> ...



"Ancora con questa storia dei soldi e basta", e poi arrivi alla conclusione che bisogna solo investire?

E che vuol dire investire? Bacca, Bonucci, Biglia, Higuain, Caldara, Piatek, Paqueta, ovvero 35 milioni di cartellino e/o 5 milioni netti di ingaggi sono investimenti?
Theo e Bennacer non lo sono?

Perdonami ma sei proprio fuori strada, perché nel portare all'attenzione quelle vaccate di chi c'era prima ed il mercato di Mirabelli volevo proprio ribadire intanto che l'investimento deve avere competenza, qualità ed equilibrio.

Ma soprattutto che è inutile sbraitare e chiedere ulteriori investimenti quando poi quelli precedenti così corposi sono andati così male ed hanno portato alla deriva delle spese e del bilancio.
E questo succede nell'imprenditoria, nel piccolo negozio, nella vita, in casa, in famiglia e, anche se pare difficile accettarlo per chi ancora si appende all'albero del mecenate Berlusconi o pensa che la UEFA sia brutta e cattiva, anche nel calcio.

E grazie al cielo che abbiamo incrociato Elliott e fatturiamo ancora incredibilmente 200 milioni. Grazie al cielo.


----------



## Djici (23 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> "Ancora con questa storia dei soldi e basta", e poi arrivi alla conclusione che bisogna solo investire?
> 
> E che vuol dire investire? Bonucci, Biglia, Higuain, Caldara, Piatek, Paqueta, ovvero 35 milioni di cartellino e/o 5 milioni netti di ingaggi sono investimenti?
> Theo e Bennacer non lo sono?
> ...



"Ancora con questa storia dei soldi e basta", e poi arrivi alla conclusione che bisogna solo investire?

SOLO?
SOLO DOVE? 
Se mi trovi un solo post dove scrivo una vaccate così fammi un fischio. 

Io parlo della parte economica in questa discussione perché si parlava di soldi. 

E ti ripeto una frase che ho scritto almeno dieci volte sul forum. 
"una proprietà che ci mette i big money PUO cambiare I dirigenti e mettere gente più capace. Invece dirigenti capaci non possono obbligare la proprietà a spendere più soldi". 

Io voglio tutto. Voglio il massimo. 
Vorrei I migliori in ogni ruolo (e non sto parlando solo di giocatori ma anche di dirigenti, allenatori e talent scout).

Se segui un po il mercato delle giovanili è penso che tu lo faccia visto la competenza con la quale parli di giocatori sai benissimo come funziona in quel ambito.
Se hai 10 mln per tutte le giovanili e un conto. Se ne hai 30 e un altro. 
Che poi ci voglia l'ochhio e una cosa che sanno tutti.


----------



## Djerry (23 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> "Ancora con questa storia dei soldi e basta", e poi arrivi alla conclusione che bisogna solo investire?
> 
> SOLO?
> SOLO DOVE?
> ...



Allora ti chiedo venia, devo aver frainteso qualche passaggio.

Ci siamo scaldati per un malinteso


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Non capisco la ragione di queste lettere insulse.

Sembrano un goffo tentativo di ruffianeria.


----------



## Djici (23 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Allora ti chiedo venia, devo aver frainteso qualche passaggio.
> 
> Ci siamo scaldati per un malinteso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco la ragione di queste lettere insulse.
> 
> Sembrano un goffo tentativo di ruffianeria.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



si,si.. torneremo grandi,avvieremo un progetto vincente, arriveranno i risultati,bla,bla,bla, e poi siamo
l'unica societa di calcio al mondo dove il presidente non si è mai presentato una volta a san siro o a
conoscere la squadra, questo progetta e singer non sa nemmeno che giochiamo a calcio, posso solo
immaginare quanto interessi a singer far progetti per riportare in alto il milan..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> si,si.. torneremo grandi,avvieremo un progetto vincente, arriveranno i risultati,bla,bla,bla, e poi siamo
> l'unica societa di calcio al mondo dove il presidente non si è mai presentato una volta a san siro o a
> conoscere la squadra, questo progetta e singer non sa nemmeno che giochiamo a calcio, posso solo
> immaginare quanto interessi a singer far progetti per riportare in alto il milan..



Singer è molto più interessato a trovare cavilli nella Torah per potersi mangiare un paninazzo con porchetta di Ariccia (in barba a Levitico 11,7) che a fare “progetti per riportare in alto il Milan”.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Singer è molto più interessato a trovare cavilli nella Torah per potersi mangiare un paninazzo con porchetta di Ariccia (in barba a Levitico 11,7) che a fare “progetti per riportare in alto il Milan”.



Ma infatti siamo noi veri tifosi a farci troppe seghe mentali con i progetti,bilanci,rangnick,pioli,stadio,ecc,ecc,
se a capo dell'azienda il n 1 non ha alcun interesse a riportarti in alto puoi prendere anche klopp,messi e gesù
cristo ma non riuscirai mai ad aprire un ciclo che ti permetta minimo di giocare tutti gli anni in Champions,
questa è la verità, dal dopo berlusconi senza società abbiamo fatto ridere,inter post moratti uguale,senza
manico butti via solo i soldi.


----------



## ignaxio (24 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> si,si.. torneremo grandi,avvieremo un progetto vincente, arriveranno i risultati,bla,bla,bla, e poi siamo
> l'unica societa di calcio al mondo dove il presidente non si è mai presentato una volta a san siro o a
> conoscere la squadra, questo progetta e singer non sa nemmeno che giochiamo a calcio, posso solo
> immaginare quanto interessi a singer far progetti per riportare in alto il milan..



Il Presidente è Scaroni ed è sempre a San Siro.


----------



## sette (24 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazidis, attraverso Radio Rossonera, invia una lettera a tutti i tifosi rossoneri
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Me la segno, vedremo tra qualche tempo se andrà tutto bene come lui si augura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è quanto detto da Tifo’o più sotto. Per restaurare la Ferrari devi metterci il grano, ed è pure permesso dalle regole.



Certo..e infatti il grano ce lo stiamo mettendo, solo che come ho già detto non possiamo permetterci il restauro integrale della Ferrari in un colpo solo (fpf o no, non è che tutti possono spendere 2-300 milioni ogni estate)..ma è innegabile che dipingere la situazione di una Ferrari lasciata a decadere in garage andava bene per il Milan dell'ultimo Berlusconi..lì si che gli investimenti erano stati azzerati e si stava svuotando tutto..
Adesso la Rosa è stata puntellata, sono stati inseriti due bei giocatori come Theo e Bennacer, anche Rebic se vogliamo..

Distinguiamo il lavoro su lungo periodo dallo smantellamento..ad oggi nessun big è stato ceduto


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero fino a un certo punto...perchè anche cambiando allenatori dirigenti ecc si potrebbe continuare una linea di evoluzione del progetto
> 
> guarda l'inter..da Thoir in avanti è comunque un lento ma graduale avanzamento del "progetto"...Thoir Suning...De Boer Spalletti Marotta Conte...e anche la classifica parla chiaro per loro
> 
> noi invece si cambia e si torna sempre all'inizio...basta vedere le classifiche..



noi ripartiamo da zero ogni volta perché falliamo di brutto..l'anno scorso si è raggiunto un 5° posto ma sappiamo bene che le basi per ripartire non c'erano dai..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo..e infatti il grano ce lo stiamo mettendo, solo che come ho già detto non possiamo permetterci il restauro integrale della Ferrari in un colpo solo (fpf o no, non è che tutti possono spendere 2-300 milioni ogni estate)..ma è innegabile che dipingere la situazione di una Ferrari lasciata a decadere in garage andava bene per il Milan dell'ultimo Berlusconi..lì si che gli investimenti erano stati azzerati e si stava svuotando tutto..
> Adesso la Rosa è stata puntellata, sono stati inseriti due bei giocatori come Theo e Bennacer, anche Rebic se vogliamo..
> 
> Distinguiamo il lavoro su lungo periodo dallo smantellamento..ad oggi nessun big è stato ceduto



Scusa Milanforever, ma "ce lo stanno mettendo" un par di ciufoli. Potrebbero mettere altri 50/70 milioni all’anno senza problemi e "stando nelle regole", ma non lo fanno. E noi con quei soldi potremmo farci belle cose, eh.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scusa Milanforever, ma "ce lo stanno mettendo" un par di ciufoli. Potrebbero mettere altri 50/70 milioni senza problemi e "stando nelle regole", ma non lo fanno. E noi con quei soldi potremmo farci belle cose, eh.



Caro AC Milan. Una parte dei tifosi crede che Eliott ce la stia mettendo tutta per riportare in alto il Milan. Come se ripianare il deficit fosse un segnale di ambizione e non ordinaria amministrazione per un club come il nostro. Sono prevenuti e al di là del Fu Fpf, percorso virtuale o virtuoso non vanno. I ragionieri così hanno sentenziato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Caro AC Milan. Una parte dei tifosi crede che Eliott ce la stia mettendo tutta per riportare in alto il Milan. Come se ripianare il deficit fosse un segnale di ambizione e non ordinaria amministrazione per un club come il nostro. Sono prevenuti e al di là del Fu Fpf, percorso virtuale o virtuoso non vanno. I ragionieri così hanno sentenziato.



Già. È incredibile, cioè dobbiamo essere grati allo strozzino perché ripiana il bilancio, pazzesco...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scusa Milanforever, ma "ce lo stanno mettendo" un par di ciufoli. Potrebbero mettere altri 50/70 milioni all’anno senza problemi e "stando nelle regole", ma non lo fanno. E noi con quei soldi potremmo farci belle cose, eh.



Ma non vi sovviene mai che forse quei soldi non li hanno?..Cioé, mica tutti sono sceicchi o industriali con capitali illimitati (e voglia di spenderli nel calcio)..

Mi chiedo, ma voi quando fate un regalo alla moglie/compagna andate solo da Tiffany o Bulgari oppure fate in base al vostro portafoglio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Caro AC Milan. Una parte dei tifosi crede che Eliott ce la stia mettendo tutta per riportare in alto il Milan. *Come se ripianare il deficit fosse un segnale di ambizione e non ordinaria amministrazione per un club come il nostro.* Sono prevenuti e al di là del Fu Fpf, percorso virtuale o virtuoso non vanno. I ragionieri così hanno sentenziato.



Andate a guardare tutte le big d'europa e ditemi quanti proprietari di club ripianano rossi da 70/100 milioni l'anno..ma di che parlate? Gli altri club spendono ma hanno gestioni virtuose..alcuni perfino generano utili!


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non vi sovviene mai che forse quei soldi non li hanno?..Cioé, mica tutti sono sceicchi o industriali con capitali illimitati (e voglia di spenderli nel calcio)..
> 
> Mi chiedo, ma voi quando fate un regalo alla moglie/compagna andate solo da Tiffany o Bulgari oppure fate in base al vostro portafoglio?



Ce li hanno i soldi. Sono uno dei fondi speculativi piu' potenti del mondo, mica le suore della carità. E se non li avessero che vendano. Se una Ferrari non puoi permettertela, la vendi.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Andate a guardare tutte le big d'europa e ditemi quanti proprietari di club ripianano rossi da 70/100 milioni l'anno..ma di che parlate? Gli altri club spendono ma hanno gestioni virtuose..alcuni perfino generano utili!



Guarda che loro si sono presi il giocattolo. E sapevano quali erano le perdite. Il giocattolo lo hanno preso per trecento milioni e quindi che si prendano le responsabilità. Come se ogni volta che coprono delle perdite lo facciano come fosse un favore ai tifosi. E alcuni di questi pure esultano. Pazzesco!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non vi sovviene mai che forse quei soldi non li hanno?..Cioé, mica tutti sono sceicchi o industriali con capitali illimitati (e voglia di spenderli nel calcio)..
> 
> Mi chiedo, ma voi quando fate un regalo alla moglie/compagna andate solo da Tiffany o Bulgari oppure fate in base al vostro portafoglio?



Sono un fondo da 35 miliardi di euro.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda che loro si sono presi il giocattolo. E sapevano quali erano le perdite. Il giocattolo lo hanno preso per trecento milioni e quindi che si prendano le responsabilità. Come se ogni volta che coprono delle perdite lo facciano come fosse un favore ai tifosi. E alcuni di questi pure esultano. Pazzesco!!!



Senza contare che loro prestarono 300 milioni al lavapiatti cinese, erano in combutta con quella sporca operazione di rientro capitali fin dall’inizio (per questo poi sono subentrati, non certo per "salvare il Milan dalla D", ma perché altrimenti avrebbero perso soldi).


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ce li hanno i soldi. Sono uno dei fondi speculativi piu' potenti del mondo, mica le suore della carità. E se non li avessero che vendano. Se una Ferrari non puoi permettertela, la vendi.



Non se la possono permettere perché? Mi pare la gestione ordinaria sia assolutamente in regola, stanno progettando uno stadio e i fondi per il mercato sono sicuramente il 3° budget più alto in Italia..ma di che parliamo?

Ah certo..non cacano fuori 250 milioni cash ad ogni sessione per finanziare l'incompetenza dell'area sportiva...ok...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non se la possono permettere perché? Mi pare la gestione ordinaria sia assolutamente in regola, stanno progettando uno stadio e i fondi per il mercato sono sicuramente il 3° budget più alto in Italia..ma di che parliamo?
> 
> Ah certo..non cacano fuori 250 milioni cash ad ogni sessione per finanziare l'incompetenza dell'area sportiva...ok...



Non mettono i soldi consentiti da quella baracconata di fu Fpf. Quanto all' incompetenza dell' area sportiva di cosa vai parlando se sono loro scelte?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non mettono i soldi consentiti da quella baracconata di fu Fpf. Quanto all' incompetenza dell' area sportiva di cosa vai parlando se sono loro scelte?



Tornando al perché sono nel Milan, un anno fa avevo fatto un bel rassunto



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott controlla il 9% di Telecom Italia.
> 
> Elliott è in guerra con Vivendi per avere il controllo della stessa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tornando al perché sono nel Milan, un anno fa avevo fatto un bel rassunto



Amen. A me la cosa che fa sinceramente incacchiare sono i tifosi che continuano a giustificare Eliott. Rilevano il Milan al prezzo che conosciamo. Conoscono le perdite e lo stato patrimoniale della società ma" poveretti"( quelli che hanno fatto fallire l' Argentina) fanno già sacrifici a ripianare le perdite. E allora cedano dopo le autorizzazioni per lo stadio perché squallidi strozzini non ne vogliamo. Ritornino a fare quello che fanno meglio, i prestiti ad usura e ci lascino in pace.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non se la possono permettere perché? Mi pare la gestione ordinaria sia assolutamente in regola, stanno progettando uno stadio e i fondi per il mercato sono sicuramente il 3° budget più alto in Italia..ma di che parliamo?
> 
> Ah certo..non cacano fuori 250 milioni cash ad ogni sessione per finanziare l'incompetenza dell'area sportiva...ok...



La loro colpa è quella di non tirare fuori nemmeno i soldi concessi dall’fpf, già detto.

Già l’FPF impone dei limiti, se in più non metti manco il capitale fresco che potresti metterci è chiaro che ogni errore sul mercato diventi una zavorra mortale.

La Juve post-Calciopoli ha fatto mercati disastrosi ma mica hanno chiuso i rubinetti. Hanno ricominciato ad autofinanziarsi del tutto solo tornati al top.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda che loro si sono presi il giocattolo. E sapevano quali erano le perdite. Il giocattolo lo hanno preso per trecento milioni e quindi che si prendano le responsabilità. Come se ogni volta che coprono delle perdite lo facciano come fosse un favore ai tifosi. E alcuni di questi pure esultano. Pazzesco!!!





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Caro AC Milan. Una parte dei tifosi crede che Eliott ce la stia mettendo tutta per riportare in alto il Milan. Come se ripianare il deficit fosse un segnale di ambizione e non ordinaria amministrazione per un club come il nostro. Sono prevenuti e al di là del Fu Fpf, percorso virtuale o virtuoso non vanno. I ragionieri così hanno sentenziato.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Già. È incredibile, cioè dobbiamo essere grati allo strozzino perché ripiana il bilancio, pazzesco...



Rispetto le opinioni di tutto ma non posso condividere, per me il Milan non è gestito con le pezze al cul0..ha però scelto una filosofia che è stata chiara fin dal primo giorno...

Se poi al tifoso non va giù può contestare, o fare una cordata e comprare il Milan..non lo so..di certo non può pretendere che chi è proprietario investa soldi che non ha (o non può / vuole spendere)...

Ripeto che io non vedo lo smantellamento dell'ultimo Berslusoni..vedo un lentissimo migliorarsi..speriamo tra un anno ci permetta quel 4° posto che oggi è della Lazio (non del real)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rispetto le opinioni di tutto ma non posso condividere, per me il Milan non è gestito con le pezze al cul0..ha però scelto una filosofia che è stata chiara fin dal primo giorno...
> 
> Se poi al tifoso non va giù può contestare, o fare una cordata e comprare il Milan..non lo so..di certo non può pretendere che chi è proprietario investa soldi che non ha (o non può / vuole spendere)...
> 
> Ripeto che io non vedo lo smantellamento dell'ultimo Berslusoni..vedo un lentissimo migliorarsi..speriamo tra un anno ci permetta quel 4° posto che oggi è della Lazio (non del real)



Nessuno parla di smantellamento, si afferma che non ci stanno mettendo i soldi che dovrebbero, fine. Se hai una società come il Milan devi fare tutto il possibile, non solo il minimo indispensabile. Altrimenti dimostri di non essere una proprietà da Milan.

Non siamo gestiti con le pezze al culo ma nemmeno come dovremmo.

Se a te sta bene che il Milan venga gestito come una Lazio che se va in CL bene e se non ci va amen (quando con i soldi da sponsorizzazione di cui parlavamo si potrebbe allestire una squadra da CL a botta sicura, spendendoli bene, senza è più difficile) non so che dire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda che loro si sono presi il giocattolo. E sapevano quali erano le perdite. Il giocattolo lo hanno preso per trecento milioni e quindi che si prendano le responsabilità. Come se ogni volta che coprono delle perdite lo facciano come fosse un favore ai tifosi. E alcuni di questi pure esultano. Pazzesco!!!





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Caro AC Milan. Una parte dei tifosi crede che Eliott ce la stia mettendo tutta per riportare in alto il Milan. Come se ripianare il deficit fosse un segnale di ambizione e non ordinaria amministrazione per un club come il nostro. Sono prevenuti e al di là del Fu Fpf, percorso virtuale o virtuoso non vanno. I ragionieri così hanno sentenziato.





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non mettono i soldi consentiti da quella baracconata di fu Fpf. Quanto all' incompetenza dell' area sportiva di cosa vai parlando se sono loro scelte?



Le scelte incompetenti le ha fatte Galliani, poi Mirabelli e Leonardo..di loro Elliott quali colpe ha? aver preso Leonardo dopo 15gg che erano entrati nel Milan? Che poi era l'unico dt che aveva esperienza di Milan libero..

Unica cosa positiva combinata da Leo è stato riportarci Paolo..tra l'altro, dopo anni tenuto fuori dal Milan abbiamo recuperato il capitano, dispiace tanto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se a te sta bene che il Milan venga gestito come una Lazio che se va in CL bene e se non ci va amen (quando con i soldi da sponsorizzazione di cui parlavamo si potrebbe allestire una squadra da CL a botta sicura, spendendoli bene, senza è più difficile) non so che dire.



A me sta bene se vedo un Milan che fa cose intelligenti, non mi stanno bene le scelte tipo rinnovare Pinoli..ma vabbé..

Allestire squadra da CL? Il Budget basta e avanza per arrivare davanti a Lazio, roma, napoli e atalanta...se poi lo sprechiamo spendendo 35 milioni per Leao non so cosa dire..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me sta bene se vedo un Milan che fa cose intelligenti, non mi stanno bene le scelte tipo rinnovare Pinoli..ma vabbé..
> 
> Allestire squadra da CL? Il Budget basta e avanza per arrivare davanti a Lazio, roma, napoli e atalanta...se poi lo sprechiamo spendendo 35 milioni per Leao non so cosa dire..



Se mettessero quei soldi in più avremmo più margine per prendere giocatori più affermati, è evidente. Ma ripeto, se ti sta bene che non mettano manco i soldi concessi dall’fpf non so davvero che dire


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se mettessero quei soldi in più avremmo più margine per prendere giocatori più affermati, è evidente. Ma ripeto, se ti sta bene che non mettano manco i soldi concessi dall’fpf non so davvero che dire



Se mettono 100 milioni per il mercato bastano..ne possono aggiungere altri 50? diventano 150...ok, meglio..ma non cambia la sostanza..se ne sprechi 150 anziché 100 in CL non ci vai comunque


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se mettono 100 milioni per il mercato bastano..ne possono aggiungere altri 50? diventano 150...ok, meglio..ma non cambia la sostanza..se ne sprechi 150 anziché 100 in CL non ci vai comunque



È ovvio, basti leggere la mia firma. 

Però quello che diceva 7Alepato7 è verissimo



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che poi 70 milioni in più in termini di fatturato pesano eccome, visto che ti permettono facendo rapidi conti di acquisire 4 o 5 giocatori importanti, sulla base degli ammortamenti.



Invece, rebus sic stantibus, non possiamo farlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se mettono 100 milioni per il mercato bastano..ne possono aggiungere altri 50? diventano 150...ok, meglio..ma non cambia la sostanza..se ne sprechi 150 anziché 100 in CL non ci vai comunque


Se il fatturato crescesse di 50 mln annui e venissero utilizzati tutti e 50 interamente per il calciomercato, vorrebbe dire che potresti permetterti 3 giocatori dal costo del cartellino di 50 milioni l'uno e ingaggio 3.5 milioni a testa, ipotizzando di far loro firmare un quinquennale.


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se mettono 100 milioni per il mercato bastano..ne possono aggiungere altri 50? diventano 150...ok, meglio..ma non cambia la sostanza..se ne sprechi 150 anziché 100 in CL non ci vai comunque



Scusa ma perché se sbagli gli acquisto con i 100 primi milioni allora automaticamente sbagli pure i successivi 50?
Da dove esce questa storia? 
Prendiamo l'esempio del più inadatto DS della storia. 
Con tutti i milioni che ha speso, ha sbagliato tutto. Dalla À alla Z. 
Ma se avesse avuto quei 40 o 50 mln in più avrebbe preso Aubameyang al posto di Kalinic. 
Con questo non lo sto giustificando affatto dicendo che il povero ha avuto solo 130 mln (non ricordo le cifre esatte). 
Sto solo dicendo che anche il più incapace di tutti, con più soldi ha più probabilità di arrivare a costruire una squadra importante.

Che poi ti potrei fare più o meno lo stesso discorso che stai facendo... 
Perchè spenderne 100 quando poi se li sprechi beh, li sprechi? 
Non sarebbe meglio spenderne solo 50? 

Ma poi perché spenderne 50? Tanto se sprechi 50 mln non migliori nulla.

Forse sarebbe meglio spendere zero. 
Cosi almeno non sprechi soldi. 

O forse sarebbe pure meglio non spendere nulla e cedere per 50 mln? Tanto non siamo capaci di comprare no?

Ecco, se anche dopo questo non hai capito... 

Poi comunque bisognerebbe dire un paio di cose :
Elliott in un modo o nel altro deve ripagare il rosso in bilancio? Si? E allora perché non ci mette lo sponsor interno da 70 mln? Tanto per loro ripianare 100 di rosso o ripianare solo 30 a fine stagione e metterne 70 come sponsor sempre 100 mln sono... Ma almeno ci mettono in una posizione NETTAMENTE migliore dal punto di vista del bilancio nel Confronto con la UEFA. 

E per quelli che vanno ancor in giro a dire che 70 mln in più a l'anno non cambiano nulla direi solo che con 70 mln in più da spendere sul mercato (tra ammortamenti dei cartellini e ingaggi lordi) ci paghi tra i 2 e i 3 LUKAKU. 
Se poi à te sembra non cambiare nulla...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Luglio 2020)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Il Presidente è Scaroni ed è sempre a San Siro.



ahh.. pensavo fosse Singer il propietario del milan..


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Luglio 2020)

Che Elliott non abbia messo soldi nel Milan è semplicemente una baggianata.
Il problema è che i soldi sono stati spesi tutti in gran parte male.

Leonardo, qua dentro esaltato come chissà quale grande dirigente, ha buttato quasi 80mln in due bidoni, scambiato Bonucci per un rottame e preso Higuain per 4 mesi.
E voleva portare il cadavere di Fabregas

Tra Mirabelli, Leonardo e Maldini il mercato migliore è stato sicuramente quello di Maldini (peccato abbia cannato l’allenatore)


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Scusa ma perché se sbagli gli acquisto con i 100 primi milioni allora automaticamente sbagli pure i successivi 50?
> Da dove esce questa storia?
> Prendiamo l'esempio del più inadatto DS della storia.
> Con tutti i milioni che ha speso, ha sbagliato tutto. Dalla À alla Z.
> ...



Il mio concetto è che per allestire una squadra da CL 100 milioni bastano e avanzano...non si capisce perché si debbano prima sprecarne 100 e poi indovinare il colpo giusto con gli ultimi 50...mah..

Appunto come Mirabelli..voleva aubameyang? lo prendesse subito..invece prima ha speso tutti i soldi tra mustacchio, A.Silva, RR, Biglia, Kessie, Conti e Bonucci e alla fine si è trovato senza una lira..ma ti pare sensato dire "eh se avesse avuto altri 70 milioni..." Grazie ar c..... se ne aveva 1000 di milioni prendeva tutto il Real..aero capace pure io!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il fatturato crescesse di 50 mln annui e venissero utilizzati tutti e 50 interamente per il calciomercato, vorrebbe dire che potresti permetterti 3 giocatori dal costo del cartellino di 50 milioni l'uno e ingaggio 3.5 milioni a testa, ipotizzando di far loro firmare un quinquennale.



Dimentichiamo sempre che ci sono mille dinamiche, ad esempio noi da ANNI siamo bloccati per via del fatto che non riusciamo mai a sbolognare i nostri ce55i...e questo non è solo un problema di spazio in rosa, è un problema di monte ingaggi...per prendere qualcuno devi liberare spazio perché è abbastanza evidente che un club che fattura 200-250 milioni non può avere un monte ingaggi da 150..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimentichiamo sempre che ci sono mille dinamiche, ad esempio noi da ANNI siamo bloccati per via del fatto che non riusciamo mai a sbolognare i nostri ce55i...e questo non è solo un problema di spazio in rosa, è un problema di monte ingaggi...per prendere qualcuno devi liberare spazio perché è abbastanza evidente che un club che fattura 200-250 milioni non può avere un monte ingaggi da 150..


Noi abbiamo commesso errori, ma è evidente che qualsiasi top club ne commetta. Il problema nostro, lampante ora come ora è che abbiamo un fatturato troppo basso per competere a certi livelli, non abbiamo le possibilità di acquistare quei 3 o 4 giocatori fondamentali che ci servono per fare il salto di qualità. Tutti dicono che bisogna confermare 7-8 titolari e acquisire 3 o 4 tasselli importanti, se non verrà fatto godiamoci un’altra stagione da settimo o sesto posto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo commesso errori, ma è evidente che qualsiasi top club ne commetta. Il problema nostro, lampante ora come ora è che abbiamo un fatturato troppo basso per competere a certi livelli, non abbiamo le possibilità di acquistare quei 3 o 4 giocatori fondamentali che ci servono per fare il salto di qualità. Tutti dicono che bisogna confermare 7-8 titolari e acquisire 3 o 4 tasselli importanti, se non verrà fatto godiamoci un’altra stagione da settimo o sesto posto.



Si ma noi abbiamo smantellato in modo indegno e perso posizioni economiche importanti..ma non per colpa di chi c'è ora..questo è il mio concetto..

Risalire non è mai facile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il fatturato crescesse di 50 mln annui e venissero utilizzati tutti e 50 interamente per il calciomercato, vorrebbe dire che potresti permetterti 3 giocatori dal costo del cartellino di 50 milioni l'uno e ingaggio 3.5 milioni a testa, ipotizzando di far loro firmare un quinquennale.



Ci rendiamo conto di cosa significherebbe? Avremmo un margine di manovra enormemente più elevato.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il mio concetto è che per allestire una squadra da CL 100 milioni bastano e avanzano...non si capisce perché si debbano prima sprecarne 100 e poi indovinare il colpo giusto con gli ultimi 50...mah..
> 
> Appunto come Mirabelli..voleva aubameyang? lo prendesse subito..invece prima ha speso tutti i soldi tra mustacchio, A.Silva, RR, Biglia, Kessie, Conti e Bonucci e alla fine si è trovato senza una lira..ma ti pare sensato dire "eh se avesse avuto altri 70 milioni..." Grazie ar c..... se ne aveva 1000 di milioni prendeva tutto il Real..aero capace pure io!



Aldilà dei disastri di Mirabelli, il discorso di Djici è incontestabile. Più hai margini di manovra meno pesano eventuali errori.

Il Milan con la politica di Idiott deve rialzarsi da solo, unicamente con le risorse che produce il club, proprio perché manca quel quid in più che potrebbe mettere la proprietà.

Ed è un problema che lo si ammetta oppure no. Alepato e Djici sono stati chiari, potersi permettere dei giocatori di livello internazionale in questo momento sarebbe fondamentale.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma noi abbiamo smantellato in modo indegno e perso posizioni economiche importanti..ma non per colpa di chi c'è ora..questo è il mio concetto..
> 
> Risalire non è mai facile



Ancora meno se trovi uno che, raccattandoti nel deserto affamato e disidratato, 30 kg sottopeso, ti da un brodino di pollo e ti dice “you’re good to go, boy, alzati e cammina”.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma noi abbiamo smantellato in modo indegno e perso posizioni economiche importanti..ma non per colpa di chi c'è ora..questo è il mio concetto..
> 
> Risalire non è mai facile


Se non c’è la volontà concreta di risalire, è ancora più difficile però.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non c’è la volontà concreta di risalire, è ancora più difficile però.



Se non c’è la volontà di metterci quel che serve, più che altro.

Idiott di sicuro preferirebbe che il Milan tornasse in CL, però non è sicuramente disposto non solo a svenarsi, ma nemmeno ad usare tutte le carte permesse dall’FPF, che non sono poche, visto che quei 50/70 milioni di cui hai parlato sarebbero pienamente nei paletti.

Ibra è davvero una benedizione per noi, perché se non ci fosse lui potremmo sperare di tornare in CL solo prendendo dei giocatori che senza quei soldi in più sono praticamente imprendibili, adesso.

Invece attualmente se mettiamo a posto la fascia destra, con Ibra dall’inizio l’11 titolare sarebbe a posto, rimarrebbero le riserve che non sono all’altezza e sono da sistemare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto di cosa significherebbe? Avremmo un margine di manovra enormemente più elevato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no no il Milan non si mantiene da solo, non diciamo eresie...100 milioni di rosso sul fatturato significano che il club da solo non avrebbe nemmeno il minimo margine operativo..
Se mi dite altre società in giro per l'europa gestite così vediamo...

Sul mercato ho già detto e stradetto la mia..con budget da 100 milioni in A in CL ci puoi andare eccome...non si tratta di fare un errore..noi da 7-8 anni abbiamo cannato il 90% dei colpi..è ben diverso..

Se sbagli sistematicamente tutti i mercati, tutti i mister..ma che pretendi di ottenere?? Se perfino noi tifosi arriviamo a pensare alla malafede da quanto certi errori sono grossolani...

Pensiamo a mirabelli..pensiamo a flopp colossali come Higuain, Caldara e Paquetà..non cito nemmeno Piontec perché almeno ce ne siamo sbarazzati..

Adesso veniamo da un mercato fatto abbastanza bene e guarda caso abbiamo, per la prima volta negli ultimi anni, una base vera su cui creare un upgrade


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no il Milan non si mantiene da solo, non diciamo eresie...100 milioni di rosso sul fatturato significano che il club da solo non avrebbe nemmeno il minimo margine operativo..
> Se mi dite altre società in giro per l'europa gestite così vediamo...
> 
> Sul mercato ho già detto e stradetto la mia..con budget da 100 milioni in A in CL ci puoi andare eccome...non si tratta di fare un errore..noi da 7-8 anni abbiamo cannato il 90% dei colpi..è ben diverso..
> ...



Ho capito, quindi se Maldini fa un buon mercato con un budget ridotto lo farebbe anche migliore con quei soldi in più, che potrebbero essere decisivi. Mi pare semplice il concetto.

Per dire, prendere Szoboszlai e profili simili con quei 50/70 milioni in più sarebbe facilissimo. Sono praticamente i soldi di una qualificazione CL + ottavi di finale. Soldi che l’Inda ha avuto ogni anno da quando è arrivato Suning, soldi ai quali si sono aggiunti quelli della CL che poi hanno raggiunto dal 2018.

Comunque anche Belluccone ripianava il bilancio eh, è proprio il minimo sindacale quello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, quindi se Maldini fa un buon mercato con un budget ridotto lo farebbe anche migliore con quei soldi in più, che potrebbero essere decisivi. Mi pare semplice il concetto.
> 
> Per dire, prendere Szoboszlai e profili simili con quei 50/70 milioni in più sarebbe facilissimo. Sono praticamente i soldi di una qualificazione CL + ottavi di finale. Soldi che l’Inda ha avuto ogni anno da quando è arrivato Suning, soldi ai quali si sono aggiunti quelli della CL che poi hanno raggiunto dal 2018.
> 
> Comunque anche Belluccone ripianava il bilancio eh, è proprio il minimo sindacale quello.



Ripianava il bilancio e gli ultmi anni si facevano mercati coi P0 e prestiti secchi ( a parte le mazzette di Galliani)..

Noi un anno fa abbiamo preso Higuain, abbiamo speso 70 milioni in gennaio, abbiamo poi preso Theo in estate (terzino costato oltre 20 milioni) e Leao spendendone 35..
A Gennaio è tornato Ibra..

Non mi pare che siamo fermi ai Jose Mauri & Co..

Ricordo sempre che non abbiamo operatività ANCHE perché abbiamo troppi ce55i a libro paga invendibili..(vedi RR che nemmeno ci vogliono da 4 milioni per averlo)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripianava il bilancio e gli ultmi anni si facevano mercati coi P0 e prestiti secchi ( a parte le mazzette di Galliani)..
> 
> Noi un anno fa abbiamo preso Higuain, abbiamo speso 70 milioni in gennaio, abbiamo poi preso Theo in estate (terzino costato oltre 20 milioni) e Leao spendendone 35..
> A Gennaio è tornato Ibra..
> ...



Siamo sempre lì: con quelle risorse in più quei problemi da te detti peserebbero meno. Guarda che è elementare, eh. Se Paolo fa mercati discreti così figurati se Idiott facesse ciò che può fare.

Non lo fa e amen, ma non diciamo che non servirebbe perché si scade nel paradosso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì: con quelle risorse in più quei problemi da te detti peserebbero meno. Guarda che è elementare, eh. Se Paolo fa mercati discreti così figurati se Idiott facesse ciò che può fare.
> 
> Non lo fa e amen, ma non diciamo che non servirebbe perché si scade nel paradosso.



Lo so, ma se io avessi l'aspetto di Brad Pitt mi ciulerei tutte le gnocche di sta terra..Io dico solo che abbiamo un obbiettivo, tornare in CL, e le risorse a disposizione sono sufficienti..quindi non ci sono scuse

Tutti quanti con più budget farebbero meglio, grazi tante...ma allora di che parliamo? Elliott mette quello che può/vuole...e ripeto, BASTA per tornare in CL quindi sta all'area tecnica fare meglio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma se io avessi l'aspetto di Brad Pitt mi ciulerei tutte le gnocche di sta terra..Io dico solo che abbiamo un obbiettivo, tornare in CL, e le risorse a disposizione sono sufficienti..quindi non ci sono scuse
> 
> Tutti quanti con più budget farebbero meglio, grazi tante...ma allora di che parliamo? Elliott mette quello che può/vuole...e ripeto, BASTA per tornare in CL quindi sta all'area tecnica fare meglio



Guarda, io te lo dico apertamente: per me con quel budget possiamo farcela visto che rimane Ibra. Se andasse via zio Zlatan la vedrei durissima. Anche perché noi i colpi alla Savic a cinque milioni ce lo scordiamo, purtroppo. Come diceva [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION]ime è uno degli oneri di essere una nobile decaduta.

Per me comunque non ci sono scuse per non mettere tutto quanto concesso dalle regole. Anche perché per il Milan la CL è V I T A L E, per noi cambia T U T T O, non siamo la Lazio, quindi non trovo davvero scuse per non mettere il massimo budget possibile (nei paletti).


----------

